# Cairo the panda poodle



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Fabulous!! May I ask what caused the darker hair on his back?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

hahaha! The last photo looks like Cairo is smirking and saying "I KNOW I'm lookin' way cool!" You really did a good job keeping the color in line!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

PammiPoodle said:


> Fabulous!! May I ask what caused the darker hair on his back?


I think he may have been stepped on by one of the other poodles a few months ago, just a trauma spot where the hair grew in darker, like black spots on silver poodles.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Completely adorable!!!!!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

He is so darn cute! Good job.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely love it!! Which red did you use? I had my hands on a jar of "vampire red" but the sales clerk told me another location in the mall might have it cheaper. Went to check but took too long. They didn't have it and when I went back to the original store it had sold . 

I'd like to get a nice red and an electric green. Then I could make a rainbow dog if I wanted! lol! 

Rebecca


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Cairo looks good enough to eat!:becky: I am hankering to put a little* purple* on Chagall. Never thought I'd do such a thing, but see the influence you have on me!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I used a red Manic Panic color, which is safe for pets, and left it on for about 15 minutes....


So he was tied up like that for 15 minutes?


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Lumi got stepped on by a Borzoi once (he was a really sweet and gentle dog, Lumi was just in the wrong place at the wrong time), but fortunately no visible trauma from the incident. However, the owner and I came up with a saying to remind the big boy to be extra careful in the future; "Poodles are friends, not footholds!" I suppose the saying would have to be "Toy Poodles" in your house!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Wild Kitten said:


> So he was tied up like that for 15 minutes?


My Poodle is on the table for a _lot_ longer than 15 minutes just for regular grooming ...


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I used a red Manic Panic color, which is safe for pets, and left it on for about 15 minutes. Michelle if you want to know how I separated the color from the hair, message me and I'll tell you (;


He looks adorable  You've given me ideas for Brooks


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

yeah but regular grooming is necessary and you are actually working on them not just letting them stand there hanging while the colour sets ... 

btw.. my dogs were never tied for regular grooming, they always just stood straight there for me...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wild Kitten said:


> yeah but regular grooming is necessary and you are actually working on them not just letting them stand there hanging while the colour sets ...
> 
> btw.. my dogs were never tied for regular grooming, they always just stood straight there for me...


If you're trying to make it sound like my dog is being treated poorly, you can take your opinions elsewhere 

With normal grooming I don't need to use any grooming nooses at all for any of my three poodles, but I used some to help him stand since he is a notorious sitter and would have spread the color to his body.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish all dogs were treated so poorly . I think Cairo looks like the pampered princess she is. She totally rocks her new do. Swizzle got a black spot from the rabies shot. His mark is gone now as they grow out. I had the vet use the same spot for other injections or blood taking as I did not want a polka dot dog. Very impressive that you did not have any color bleeding. It is always a good day when you post Cairo pictures.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Cairo looks great - you're very talented!!

I use the under belly noose with Pippin (as well as the neck one) for when I'm doing her back end or she will just keep sitting, which could be dangerous as I'm wielding scissors around "delicate" spots! She stands on command, but there's something about that spot that overrides her training so I use the noose. Just stops her sitting, no different than if she was standing voluntarily for the same length of time - and stops me having to say "Stand" every two seconds between snips!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love my 'heiney noose' as Bug tends to fall asleep on the table. He does the head nod, sway collapse thing if I don't catch him in time. lol he's learned how to doze off while suspended. poor little Buggie. 

I think Cairo looks fantastic. I am impressed the color took so well.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Fluffyspoos said:


> If you're trying to make it sound like my dog is being treated poorly, you can take your opinions elsewhere


I never said that, if I wanted to say that a dog is being treated poorly I would say it. With me it is, what you see is what you get.... I'm straight that way  

I don't think any dog who is owned by a member of this forum is being treated poorly, far from it!...... but having said that, I don't think they particularly enjoy being coloured. As pretty as it looks, I don't think I would want to do that to my dog...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wild Kitten said:


> I never said that, if I wanted to say that a dog is being treated poorly I would say it. With me it is, what you see is what you get.... I'm straight that way
> 
> I don't think any dog who is owned by a member of this forum is being treated poorly, far from it!...... but having said that, I don't think they particularly enjoy being coloured. As pretty as it looks, I don't think I would want to do that to my dog...


He tolerated it way more than having his nails done, omg he is SUCH a wuss when getting his nails ground down. My boys sit there and wail and Vienna could care less.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't believe I forgot Cairo is a boy! That makes him a pampered prince instead. Poodles are amazingly tolerant of all the grooming we put them through. Swizzle is not a fan of getting his teeth scraped but he still lets me do it. How tempting it must be just must be just to bear down with those teeth!


----------



## Emmerz (Mar 13, 2014)

Aww, he's so handsome! His ears are especially adorable. I l-o-v-e the color, it reminds me of a red velvet cupcake!


----------

